# ethanol unleaded and power boats



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a 10-year old Yamaha 250 saltwater series outboard motor and I was recently told that ethanol fuel will harm the engine parts. I'm not sure where the heck I can find fuel that doesn't have ethanol in the mix around here. Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Today's engines are "supposed" to be designed for use with ethanol. However I use ethanol free gas in all my small engines, they just run better. 

If I use ethanol in my riding mower by the time I cut my lawn (2 1/2 acres) the engine will not even idle. If I use ethanol free gas it idles just fine. Ethanol runs hotter and therefore is harder on the engine. I have also been told that the alcohol dries out the seals in the carb. 

You should be able to purchase ethanol free gas at stations that cater to old car buffs; they are legally aloud to use it in their vehicles. Some stations that are located in a rural area also tend to carry it.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes it's true...well, kinda
The ethy won't for sure grenade your particular engine, but when it came out it certainly blew more than a few
With your vintage, if it hasn't been re-built or retro-fitted, I'd worry a bit
But my information is mostly with local (USA) motors, so I can't say for sure about the Yamaha being suspect

It's about certain plastic parts in the fuel system
My bro-in-law had to retro fit a boatload of 'sploded engines with metal replacement parts in the fuel system
These were (at the time) new engines, and as the Powers That Be claimed there would be no issues, he was a bit miffed at all the repairs under warranty his company had to eat

Check into the pier fuel stations


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

*



<H2>Prohibit Ethanol Blending In All Premium Unleaded Gasoline

Click to expand...

*


> Every mandatory E10 state has exemptions to their blending law, because there are a number of piston engine applications that should not, and some that cannot, use ethanol blended gasoline. Unfortunately the exemptions are not uniform. They vary from only one exemption in Washington, aircraft, to a universal exemption of premium unleaded in Missouri. All states exempt aircraft usage, but most states like Oregon and Washington make it almost impossible to get unblended gasoline. Oregon is the only state that allows for unblended regular and premium gasoline for the exemptions, and then makes it almost impossible to get any unblended gasoline. All other mandatory ethanol states just allow clear premium unleaded gasoline for the exempted classes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


</H2> 
Lucky me, MN was the first state to pass such as law. The above was taken from this site: http://www.e0pc.com/MN.php 

If they have to exempt certain motors can it be good for any of them?


----------



## jayp (Jun 1, 2008)

*thanks*

Thanks...

Good thing is that I've only filled it up once with Ethanol since I've owned the boat but I have no idea what's been running in there. I did have it overhauled about a year ago so I'll check with the boat shop to see what they think.


----------



## 2long4u (Dec 29, 2008)

Alcohol will actually make your engine run cooler. 
It is added as an octane booster since MTBE is outlawed. I would much rather have alcohol in the gas then MTBE. The alcohol will break down the rubber in the fuel system, but is is more of a problem with methanol.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

jayp said:


> I have a 10-year old Yamaha 250 saltwater series outboard motor and I was recently told that ethanol fuel will harm the engine parts. I'm not sure where the heck I can find fuel that doesn't have ethanol in the mix around here. Anyone know if that's true?


 

Have a friend that has a 1 yr old bass boat same engine( brand/size) It has been back to the shop several times with motor problems.( 2 power heads ). He says the mechanic told him it was ethonal gasoline.. all work covered under warranty


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

http://my.boatus.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=56486&PN=1

That's one of the best explanations on the subject I found after the Coast Guard put out a warning about ethanol a few years back.


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

e-10 gas won't hurt your engine in it's self,the problem is any sludge rust or water in your tank will now be broken lose and flow into the engine thats what will hurt you,also e-10 is hygroscopic use a product like Startron,make sure your fuel filter/water seperator has a 10 micron filter with a clear bowl and drain,go to a good fishing web site like tidalfish and do a search on e-10 fuel tons of info already posted on there..


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Automotive fuel systems are sealed from the environment. Boats and power equipment fuel systems are not. Ethanol is alcohol and easily absorbs moisture out of the air. What better place for a moist air environment than on a boat? Alcohol is also a solvent and will loosen any deposits in fuel systems. If you use ethanol fuel, you need to treat it with a stabilizer and keep the fuel filter changed regularly


----------

